# north carolina 3



## catfishrod69 (Nov 15, 2010)

first pic is a green lynx i caught she or he is very cool.....has eatin 3 times for me already.....wierd thing is i read that they are a shrub are grassy spider that likes to stay in fields.....and i found her buried deep inside a damp rotted log....musta been where she planned on wintering over....next spider i have 7 of and cant figure out what they are....they make a funnel web, and wait to ambush prey....every little one of them has a little funnel web....then the last one im sure needs no introductions...i found 2 females...this is the bigger...i found the smaller dead 2 days ago....but this one seems to be goin strong...and possibly gonna lay a eggsac that i dont want....sooooo if anybody is interested if one pops up, lemme know....i got some more pics....but im maxxxed out of pics on here now....so i will try and get some more on later....


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, great pics! :clap:

I love the Lynx spiders, they are awesome to observe. I did keep one just long enough to take some pics. It was an male. A cool find, as I had never seen a male Lynx til then! 

That little spidie in 2nd pic...  at first glance I thought it was a Kukulcania hibernalis sling...   but it is not...  I don't know this one, but am rather curious as to what it is. Hopefully someone will know what it is...   

Your Widow is beautiful! Sad that the other one died, tho...   

I envy you your finds! What an exciting time you must have had!  :clap::clap::clap:

S.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah the lynx is really cool....i plan on getting some more of them when i go back....yeah the second one i havent a clue....they all make little funnel webs, and wait to ambush....you otta seen how hard it was to get this guy out for pics....and he was the only photogenic one out of all of them....i dont know how to sex my lynx....havent looked into that yet.....ho0pefully someone ids the other spiders though.....and the black widow was very cool to find...i was just moving old boards and rocks around the outside ground of a old barn, and this one started climbing up my hand, and i had to hold my jacket arm shut to keep it from goin in....and then.....i noticed what it was....only the second time ive ever seen one in real life....so i had to get my buddy to help my coax it off my hand...i didnt want to risk it goin up my sleave.....rest of the trip my sleaves were buttoned



Silberrücken said:


> Wow, great pics! :clap:
> 
> I love the Lynx spiders, they are awesome to observe. I did keep one just long enough to take some pics. It was an male. A cool find, as I had never seen a male Lynx til then!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 16, 2010)

Second one is a juvenile Segestriidae (either _Ariadna_ or _Segestria_ sp.)
Your lynx is a _Peucetia_ sp.


----------

